# Embroidered caps with my designs wanted



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

I need a very competitive custom embroidery shop to embroider my detailed hot rod car designs on caps that you provide, then blind drop ship them to my customers for me.

Even though I have over 2,200 Facebook fans, I don't expect lots of orders. They wouldn't be rush orders so you could do my caps as fill-in when your embroidery machine would otherwise be idle.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there,
check on this link Custom Shirts, Custom T-shirts, Custom Caps, Custom Sweatshirts, Custom Workwear & Team Jerseys


----------

